# m v maritsa tripolis



## george hurs (May 14, 2009)

i am trying to find the original name of maritsa tripolis which sank off lipari island,around may or june 1969.This approximatly 400 ton motorship was in real bad shape and i was warned by a friend ,that it might be sunk.Thank god i left Libya in time.Any information is wellcome.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning George,would this be the ship.Sprang a leak and sank 12/6/69,off Cape Ali,Messina on a voyage Lipari--Tripoli with pumice stone.Built 1937 as Coeta by Gebr van Diepen #823 for Hendrik Tattje,Groningen.1955 renamed Hado and 1961 renamed Taurus.1969 owned by Apostolis Mpalkantsis,Tripoli. Information comes from the Starke Registers but no mention of the name Maritsa Tripolis.Ted


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Page on her here, with pictures, including name 'Maritsa'
http://www.xs4all.nl/~beejee/1940-02/Spica-30-01-09.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Coaster Database*

Incidentally, a Site always worth exploring is at
http://members.home.nl/adriana-shipping/ENTER.htm
Coaster Database, tugs, paintings, liners ....
includes history of the Spica/Coeta in the database.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Further to the above,again from Starke.Listed in Lloyds as Coeta ex Spica however Dutch scources indicate she was launched as Coeta and never bore the name Spica? Ted


----------



## george hurs (May 14, 2009)

treeve said:


> Page on her here, with pictures, including name 'Maritsa'
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~beejee/1940-02/Spica-30-01-09.htm


Thank you and also to Mr Ted Nutt for all the information It brought back memories of some forty years ago,On our way from Rotterdam to Tripoli Libya we had engine problems in Biscaic bay and trying to repair it,was a "drowning"experience.Again thanks a lot to both for the info.George Hurs.


----------

